# Tein basic or AGX/GC/KONI BUMPS/ME REAR MOUNTS- WHICH IS BETTER



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm getting offered the AGX/GC/Koni/ME mounts set up for $750+ shipping.
I know thats a good price but should I hold out and pay the extra $50-75 for Tein basic? GC coilovers should only be dropped 1.5 inches in the front, can I go lower with the Tein basic? The setup I'm going for is for a low drop and occational drag strip use.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

af200sx/se-r said:


> I'm getting offered the AGX/GC/Koni/ME mounts set up for $750+ shipping.
> I know thats a good price but should I hold out and pay the extra $50-75 for Tein basic? GC coilovers should only be dropped 1.5 inches in the front, can I go lower with the Tein basic? The setup I'm going for is for a low drop and occational drag strip use.


tein basics all the way

btw i have the exact same setup for 1/2 the cost being offered to you, for 750 i hope everything is new.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually the ground control/AGX setup worked best with the B13 chassis. I believe that the Ground Control/AGX setup was good for the B14 but the Tein Basics are better. Go with the Teins dude! Peace.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I think for what you are trying to accomplish the basic's would be better overall.... 

Did I just talk myself out fo a sale????


----------

